# "newest version of flash required"



## gokorahn (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, so I have been having this problem for a while now. I have MSN messenger installed, and every boot up, it tells me I need the latest version of flash to use it. Alright, fine, I get on firefox, because chrome wont let me install it, and install flash. Next boot up, it still says I need the latest version of flash. The program still works, just annoying because when the program first starts up with my pc, it wont let me do anything until I restart the program itself. Once it is restarted, I can send and receive IM's just fine.

So, any recommendations for fixing the problem?


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 24, 2012)

tried reinstalling MSN?

when a software is asking you for something, and you have it, it's mostly the software's fault


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 24, 2012)

I just did that today, and it still said I don't have it. :/


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 24, 2012)

did you restart after uninstalling?
basically, when something like this happens, i do the same thing over and over, but change a variable each time, it's often fixed within at most an hour.

variables you can change:
the way you uninstall
the location you install to
shut down or restart before and/or after installing/uninstalling.

doing this for both programs tend to help as well


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 24, 2012)

Ill give the restart a shot right now, ill edit this post to say if it helped or not

Edit:
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx137/nero_lord/error.jpg


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 24, 2012)

hmm...
well there are always third party options that will allow you to use MSN....and every other messenger you have...


----------



## CyberFoxx (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you install Flash for Firefox, or IE? Both are separate downloads and plugins. Windows Live Messenger uses the IE core to render a lot of it, so you need to get the IE download of Flash.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 24, 2012)

MSN uses IE for its back-end.  You need the Flash Player ActiveX for IE, not the Flash Player plugin for other browsers, to use Flash in MSN.

Or uninstall Windows Live Essentials and use something like Pidgin for IM.


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 24, 2012)

I normally use chrome to download my stuff, but since its built in for it, I used my firefox. So, use internet explore to get flash will fix the problem?


----------



## zachhart12 (Apr 24, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> I normally use chrome to download my stuff, but since its built in for it, I used my firefox. So, use internet explore to get flash will fix the problem?



Ariel is correct, and yeah it'll prolly fix it.  There should be an option whether you are downloading it for IE or Firefox.  I've seen it before.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 24, 2012)

There should be a link where you can choose a different language and system, and behind that you'll find Flash for IE and Flash for other browsers as separate choices.  You _can_ use IE to install it (and Adobe's site should detect it), but you can also use Chrome if you follow that different-system link.


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you all, I downloaded the activex flash player, and I will bump on next restart if it doesn't work.


----------

